# Motor Mount Plate: holes vs. slots



## UCF_students (Jan 25, 2011)

I am gathering mixed feelings with regards to mounting a motor with pure holes or slotted holes. With slotted holes, one can adjust the tension of the motor on the axle; but is this necessary for a safe build?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you looking at a belt/chain drive system?
I take it you are not mounting onto a transmission bell housing.

If it is movement for belt or chain tension then you could mount the motor on a hinge pin and then have a threaded adjuster to swing the motor over for tensioning.
The other way is to have a plate with holes to slide but then use a threaded adjuster to pull the motor tight and then tighten the mounting bolts. The treaded adjuster will prevent slip back.


----------



## UCF_students (Jan 25, 2011)

We will be using a chain and sprocket set up. So, you are saying that slotted holes are needed in this case?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

You don't have to have slots to have adjustment, it is just the simple way to do it.
The motor can be on a hinge so it swings to apply tension, like a car alternator. To prevent it from slipping you can use a screw adjuster so that the tenson is applied by winding a screw, like a screw jack or turn buckle, to move the motor. Then the bolts can all be tightened to hold it steady while the screw jack keeps the tension.









Alternatively if you have a mounting foot that you would have slotted holes in then again you can make it slide with a threaded screw jack to hold the tension.


----------

